# Usonic Ultrasonic E-Cig



## Room Fogger (17/5/18)

Found something interesting while browsing, a ultrasonic mod that does not use coil and cotton, but sound waves. Link below for those that may be interested to see.

http://www.3fvape.com/pod-system/23...tarter-kit-silver-2ml-24mhz.html#.Wv1btYqxWf0

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (17/5/18)

Interestingly, Hon Lik's very first vaporiser prototypes used ultrasonic rather than heat to vaporise the juice. He concluded that heating worked better overall and switched to that. Perhaps recent advances have made ultrasonic more viable now. It would be great if they could perfect a heat-less technique as most of the bad stuff in vaping is a by-product of the heating process. Although, typically, we might find that ultrasonic introduces a whole slew of new health hazards and problems. Eish, there's always something...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

There is another thread somewhere on this. The review shows that the liquid is still heated albeit not by a coil but by sound. Liquid contained on cotton lying on a vibrating plate to be specific. Can not remember whom the reviewer was.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/18)

it was the chick with that red hair with the blocked nose ...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## jm10 (17/5/18)

vicTor said:


> it was the chick with that red hair with the blocked nose ...lol



 Zophie does it for me, weird huh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/18)

jm10 said:


> Zophie does it for me, weird huh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



can relate !!!


----------

